

Software Profit Strategies by Category (An Empirical Analysis) - dcerezo
http://cerezo.name/blog/2011/03/27/software-profit-strategies-by-category/

======
orijing
I know you say "Data sources: Yahoo Finance, Crunchbase, Wakoopa, RescueTime,
Flurry, Admob, Distimo, Alexa, Quantcast, Compete, others," but they sound
like completely disparate sources. Can you provide the excel file (or whatever
spreadsheet you used) to compute this? Or did you use GRETL?

------
nvictor
ah man! incomplete raw data in tables without graphs. i think i get the
picture.

~~~
dcerezo
That table is the customary way to present regression results in economic
research (nber.org, ssrn.com, ...) There is no graphical way to represent what
variables are statistically significant and their various correlations. I
suggest that you educate yourself on the subject with the following link
([http://www.j-bradford-
delong.net/movable_type/Econ_113/regre...](http://www.j-bradford-
delong.net/movable_type/Econ_113/regression_rehavi.pdf))

~~~
zzleeper
Hi David, Nice post by the way. The results are really suggestive but what
leaves me wondering is that there is a million of things that can be going on
at the same time.

Also, why did you ended up doing ILRS/LAD instead of more straightforward
methods?

Cheers, Sergio

